# Liberty Science Center Open 2011



## Bob (Jul 26, 2011)

Let's start the hype.

November 5, 2011
9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Liberty Science Center
Jennifer Chalsty Center Forum
222 Jersey City Blvd
Jersey City, NJ 07305

If you pay online, it's $6 for the first event, $1 for each additional.
If you pay at the door, it's $10 for the first event, $2 for each additional.

Competitors get into the venue for free.
Spectators have to pay admission into the science center.
Parking is $7.

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, oh, bld, magic, mmagic, clock.
No additional events will be added. Don't even ask.

If you get there early, you will have to wait outside. Please arrive at 9:00 AM. The doors won't open before that.

Competition Site: http://www.cubingusa.com/LibertyScience2011/
WCA Site: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=LibertyScience2011

Questions? Email me. Don't send me a PM. I probably won't read it.


----------



## JyH (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes. Moar Northeast.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 26, 2011)

Haha! Liberty Science Center in December 2010 was my first competition. Memories...

Possible dates?


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Jul 26, 2011)

Depending on the date, I can definitely go.


----------



## timspurfan (Jul 26, 2011)

Don't you mean Liberty Science Center *Summer* Open 2011?  I should be there. Head to head round or anything?


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Jul 27, 2011)

Yay, will hopefully go. 


@Jyh I wasn't aware New Jersey was part of NE...

@Timspurfan I wasn't aware November was in the Summer...


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

i will definetly be there! LSC 2010 was my first competition 

is this going to be in December like it was last year?


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2011)

It's official. See initial post for updated information.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

I'll probably go, but I am going to think about Hackley first =D


----------



## JyH (Jul 27, 2011)

Goal: sub-1 BLD, but I'm waaaaaay too lazy to make my letter pairs.

EDIT: Changing to sub-2 BLD. I've decided to practice and not make letter pairs. >.<


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 27, 2011)

Goal: sub-15 average
I think that should be easy by than, but I really don't want to make assumptions. Just got my first sub-15 average of 5 today!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 27, 2011)

School...can't make this one Bob, sorry =(


----------



## Bob (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a reminder that you are not considered registered without payment via PayPal.


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 27, 2011)

i hope i can come, but i still dont understand the one round for each event [besides 3x3] theres usually at least two rounds of 2x2


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 27, 2011)

Time restraints.


----------



## a small kitten (Jul 27, 2011)

The Liberty Science Center's hours prevent a bigger schedule.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## cityzach (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## brandbest1 (Jul 28, 2011)

i would like to go, but the fees might be awfully expensive, and i have to go to hackley first.

how many people are taken into round 2 for 3x3?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 28, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> i would like to go, but the fees might be awfully expensive, and i have to go to hackley first.


 
All the events is $14. Is that awfully expensive?


----------



## Bob (Jul 28, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> i would like to go, but the fees might be awfully expensive, and i have to go to hackley first.
> 
> how many people are taken into round 2 for 3x3?


 
Depends on the number of competitors. Maybe 24. I don't know yet.

I hardly think this is expensive. Paying for all of the events for US Nationals at the door costs over $170.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 3, 2011)

well, you do have pay parking, and then my parents will have to pay admission. to me, it is.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 3, 2011)

Pay parking? We didn't last year, I think...if we did it was only like 5 dollars or something...its seriously not expensive at all. Vacuum your room, get your allowance kiddo 

Loved last year, I really want to make it again this year

edit: oh 7$ parking, so its like 20 dollars to go to the competition. Shouldn't be any complaining still


----------



## Bob (Aug 3, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> well, you do have pay parking, and then my parents will have to pay admission. to me, it is.



Most people didn't mind paying admission because unlike most other competitions, the parents don't have to stay and watch. They can roam the science center and occupy themselves for hours. Many parents thanked me last year for that.

If you still think it is too expensive, though, don't come.  Not much more I can do about it.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2011)

wait, if i pay through paypal, can i still add more events later?


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2011)

im thinking of going and i average 2x2(7.65) 3x3 (26.43) and 4x4(2:15.97) singles are 2x2(1.86) 3x3(17.94) and 4x4(1:45.35). is that good enough to even stand up/not be humiliated by the other serious competitors?


----------



## JyH (Aug 4, 2011)

ams said:


> im thinking of going and i average 2x2(7.65) 3x3 (26.43) and 4x4(2:15.97) singles are 2x2(1.86) 3x3(17.94) and 4x4(1:45.35). is that good enough to even stand up/not be humiliated by the other serious competitors?


 
I really hate it when people say stuff like this, because the response is always the same.
Go the competitions no matter what you average. The objective is not to win, but to have fun, meet other cubers, and generally just hang out. It's okay if you don't make it to the second round (happened to me at my first competition), because all the others who didn't make it can talk with each other. You'll probably even meet some people that are the same speed as you. However, by the time the competition rolls around, you'll probably be a lot faster. Don't get discouraged if you don't advance to the next round. At my first competition, I missed the cutoff by one person because I popped. I was bummed, but I decided to practice a lot, and now I'm on the border of sub-15. If you want to make it to the second round, just practice a lot so that you're much faster when the time for the competition comes.


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2011)

yeah i know that... =P i just dont wanna be going in and having 100s of people do sub 10s and im up. i dont plan on getting past round one on any besides 2x2 if i get lucky but it IS a fun thing to do. i have head to heads at school and thats always fun so i can see how its like that on steroids


----------



## ianography (Aug 4, 2011)

I hate how I live 3000+ miles away from the Liberty Science Center, but my dad's apartment is 15 minutes away.


----------



## EricReese (Aug 4, 2011)

You'll be lucky to see even a few sub10's.


----------



## ams (Aug 4, 2011)

only one way to find out


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> wait, if i pay through paypal, can i still add more events later?


 
Yes. If you want to add more events later, you can just email me and I will send you an invoice for the additional event(s). It will cost $1 per additional event, plus a $1 fee to cover PayPal's costs. ie - if you wanted to add 3 events, I would send you an invoice for $4.


----------



## collinbxyz (Aug 4, 2011)

Im not gonna sign up yet, but you will most likely see me there =D


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Bob said:


> Yes. If you want to add more events later, you can just email me and I will send you an invoice for the additional event(s). It will cost $1 per additional event, plus a $1 fee to cover PayPal's costs. ie - if you wanted to add 3 events, I would send you an invoice for $4.


 Ok, so therefore, i'm not going to pay yet until i am absolutely sure about which events.


----------



## Bob (Aug 4, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Ok, so therefore, i'm not going to pay yet until i am absolutely sure about which events.


 
Good idea.

Registration closes in late October so you have plenty of time.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 26, 2011)

bob, you should post the cutoffs and formats of the events. 

also, bob, why aren't you competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and the others? Why are you only competing in magic and clock?


----------



## ianography (Aug 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> bob, you should post the cutoffs and formats of the events.
> 
> also, bob, why aren't you competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and the others? Why are you only competing in magic and clock?


 
Maybe so he can have more fun with other cubers or because he has too much on his hands?


----------



## Bob (Aug 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> bob, you should post the cutoffs and formats of the events.
> 
> also, bob, why aren't you competing in 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and the others? Why are you only competing in magic and clock?


  
With the exception of Newark Head to Head, I have never competed in 3x3 at my own competitions. I prefer to limit my events so that I can be useful as an organizer. Sure, I could compete in more events, but I'd rather make sure the competition runs smoothly.



ianography said:


> Maybe so he can have more fun with other cubers or because he has too much on his hands?


 
::thumbs up::


----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think I'll go ahead and register now. For some reason I didn't register earlier, perhaps I didn't like the events, but that's stupid because I love all the events given (minus clock)...hmm...mystery. Bob, if you need help running the competition, like, judging or scrambling, or being an errand boy, just let me know, I'll be more than willing to help!


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## RyanReese09 (Aug 26, 2011)

JyH said:


>


 
What? Random.

Should have made it coffee boy.


----------



## s3rzz (Aug 26, 2011)

gunna be there, first comp. get ready to see bad averages people


----------



## JyH (Aug 26, 2011)

s3rzz said:


> gunna be there, first comp. get ready to see bad averages people


 
I'm sure you'll improve a ton before this competition.


----------



## mmitchev (Sep 5, 2011)

Are you allowed to drive out of state with a junior license. I would totally go if I could do that.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 5, 2011)

You should check your states laws on that. I don't know if it varies between states. It's allowed in Maryland, but you do have the regular restrictions, such as no driving past midnight (minus circumstances)


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 14, 2011)

again, what are the cutoffs for the events?

also, can we tell you, for bld, if we go over 10 minutes so the judge uses a stopwatch?


----------



## JyH (Sep 14, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> again, what are the cutoffs for the events?
> 
> also, can we tell you, for bld, if we go over 10 minutes so the judge uses a stopwatch?


 
We don't know the cutoffs yet.

Yes.

Sub 14 average, here I come!


----------



## Bob (Sep 15, 2011)

Cutoffs will depend on the number (and speed) of competitors registered and thus will not be decided until closer to the event.

BLD will, however, have a single time limit of 10 minutes or less.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bob said:


> Cutoffs will depend on the number (and speed) of competitors registered and thus will not be decided until closer to the event.
> 
> *BLD will, however, have a single time limit of 10 minutes or less.*


 
Shoot.


----------



## JyH (Sep 15, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Shoot.


 
Practice...?


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 15, 2011)

ill try my best to be there. My schedule is so ****ing busy.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 15, 2011)

If you can't sub10 BLD, then you have clearly done under 5 attempts in your life.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you can't sub10 BLD, then you have clearly done under 5 attempts in your life.


 
That's not fair. It's not that easy for everyone. However, it is true that if you practice and work at it, you should be able to manage.

(My daughter is now managing sub-10 on most of her attempts, even if she still misses almost all her attempts, but it took her quite a while to get down to 10 minutes. And I am pretty sure it took me more than 5 solves to get sub-10. It's not fair to ridicule people (like me) who are slower.)


----------



## blah (Sep 15, 2011)

GO BECCA GOGOGO AT DAYTON

[/hijack]


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 15, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> That's not fair. It's not that easy for everyone. However, it is true that if you practice and work at it, you should be able to manage.
> 
> (My daughter is now managing sub-10 on most of her attempts, even if she still misses almost all her attempts, but it took her quite a while to get down to 10 minutes. And I am pretty sure it took me more than 5 solves to get sub-10. It's not fair to ridicule people (like me) who are slower.)


 I didn't mean to offend anyone. I was being genuinely honest. It's true that some people, your daughter for example, has trouble sub 10'ing, but that is not the case for 95% of cubers. If sub10 is an obstacle, then I would love to see a video of them blding.

Also, I didn't mean 5 as an exact number. My point being, if you want to compete in BLD, and you're not happy about 10 minutes as the cutoff, you should consider practicing it. The cutoffs are always generous for BLD (almost always, actually). 5 was exaggerated, to some point.

Rebecca is also not using her method to her full potential. She could get faster if she learned more algs. Most people don't have a problem with that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

You're right in that 10 isn't that difficult of an obstacle; I just think that claiming something like 5 solves might be overly discouraging to some people. I also think of Bruce Norskog, who took 28 tries to get his first successful solve in competition, and that one was 9:59.43 (with a 10 minute cutoff! I really wish I had been there to see that!). It's easy for you; it's not that easy for some people.



RyanReese09 said:


> Rebecca is also not using her method to her full potential. She could get faster if she learned more algs. Most people don't have a problem with that.


Rebecca has been able to execute in 5 or 6 minutes from the beginning, and now she can easily execute in 3 minutes; her problem is memorization. More algs would certainly help her speed up, but they've never really been the problem if she's just shooting for 10 minutes.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 15, 2011)

or is it my method? i use seerusgod's method.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 15, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> or is it my method? i use seerusgod's method.


 
How long does it take you to memorize? to solve?

In my experience, solving method is almost never the problem to get sub-10. Either you're slow at memorizing (which you can tell because your memorization phase uses up most of the 10 minutes, or maybe even more than 10 minutes), or you're slow at recalling your memorization (which you can tell because you have long pauses between each algorithm you perform). I suspect improving your memorization alone can get you sub-10, and one way to accomplish that is just to practice a lot. If that isn't working for you, try experimenting with different methods for memorizing - letters, images, numbers, visual, etc. Hopefully something will work and get you sub-10.

Like I say, my daughter Rebecca (who is 10, and barely sub-1 at 3x3x3 speed) can perform execution blindfolded in about 3 minutes with one of the worst methods out there. I really doubt your method is the problem.


----------



## blah (Sep 16, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> one of the worst methods out there


Now, now, don't be too hard on her/yourself.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm probably just going to wait outside for about a half an hour. Don't know how long it will take to get to lsc. anyway, I will "try" to do awesome in Magic. (sub-1, here i come!) I don't have a timer, so i don't really know my times, but they are somewhat close to 1 second. I've decided to screw OH and BLD and just compete in 2x2-4x4 and the Magics.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 2, 2011)

I'll most definitely be going. It's too bad we'll have to pay two fees, though.


----------



## Bob (Oct 3, 2011)

Reminder: Registration closes October 29 at 12:01 am. Be sure to register before then to avoid the expensive at-the-door fees.

If your name does not appear in the Competitors list, you haven't paid. You are not considered registered until you have paid. If you don't pre-register and pre-pay, your name will not be put on the Guest List at the science center and you'll have to pay separate admission in addition to those higher fees.


----------



## Kian (Oct 3, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I'll most definitely be going. It's too bad we'll have to pay two fees, though.


 
Teach your father how to solve a cube/magic and register for a lot less.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright, registered. My school orchestra better not announce some important event on that day.


----------



## antoineccantin (Oct 11, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> If you can't sub10 BLD, then you have clearly done under 5 attempts in your life.


 
It took me a dozen attempts to get sub-10. Even now, I average 7-9 minutes.

It is not that easy.


----------



## Bob (Oct 12, 2011)

Only about two more weeks to pre-register!


----------



## Vinny (Oct 12, 2011)

I won't be going to this. My mom doesn't really want to pay the fees, plus I'm taking the SAT's on the 5th.


----------



## Weston (Oct 12, 2011)

Was the last competition at this venue the one with Jason Baum's NAR?
Crazy.


EDIT: oh jk what am i talking about


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm I supposedly work on the 5th...should try and get out of it :3.


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2011)

Weston said:


> Was the last competition at this venue the one with Jason Baum's NAR?
> Crazy.
> 
> 
> EDIT: oh jk what am i talking about


 
I think you're talking about the Da Vinci Science Center in Allentown, PA.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh, and by the way, at hackley, i think i mistakened kian for bob and bob as, assuming, henry cohen, even though i have no idea who he is. maybe it's because i'm so used to bob's wca picture.


----------



## Bob (Oct 13, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Oh, and by the way, at hackley, i think i mistakened kian for bob and bob as, assuming, henry cohen, even though i have no idea who he is. maybe it's because i'm so used to bob's wca picture.


 
So you saw me and thought I was Henry Cohen? You do realize I am twice his age, right?


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Bob said:


> So you saw me and thought I was Henry Cohen? You do realize I am twice his age, right?


 
Well...... you do look a bit like dan cohen.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 14, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Well...... you do look a bit like dan cohen.


 
Lol no.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 14, 2011)

how come nobody is signing up?


----------



## cityzach (Oct 14, 2011)

i signed up yesterday for 2-4, OH, and magics. im hoping to do really really well in master magic (sub 2.4 single, sub 2.7 average). also, lsc2010 was my first competition, so i cant wait for lsc2011!


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I posted this earlier, but I can't make it. Sorry guys, I think my next comp will be MIT!


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 17, 2011)

hmmm.... maybe i should sign up for OH because i got the whole lower part of the comp free.


----------



## Vinny (Oct 17, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I think I posted this earlier, but I can't make it. Sorry guys, I think my next comp will be MIT!


 
My next will be MIT Spring 2012...


----------



## EricReese (Oct 19, 2011)

I think I will try to come to this comp. Its been a long time since I've gone to one. If ryan can go then I'll go


----------



## BeltedYapper (Oct 19, 2011)

Are you sure? It wasn't on the event sheet on the website.


----------



## Bob (Oct 19, 2011)

This is how rumors get started.

They've done some remodeling on their website, so not everything on their site is up to date. I spoke to the woman at LSC today. The competition is on for November 5.


----------



## Kian (Oct 21, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Oh, and by the way, at hackley, i think i mistakened kian for bob and bob as, assuming, henry cohen, even though i have no idea who he is. maybe it's because i'm so used to bob's wca picture.


 
None of these people look anything like each other. Bob is twice Henry's age (and half Dan's size if that's who you meant) and I am at least 7x more dashing than Bob.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Oct 22, 2011)

Kian said:


> I am at least 7x more dashing than Bob.



I concur.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Kian said:


> None of these people look anything like each other. Bob is twice Henry's age (and half Dan's size if that's who you meant) and I am at least 7x more dashing than Bob.


 
Dashing in what way? Looks? Personality? Times?


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Off-Topic: Wish me luck on the SHSAT next week...

On-Topic: I have a question (yes i ask a lot of questions) i signed up 2-4 and magics. what if i sign up for OH and don't pay that $1.50? Will I have to pay $2 at the competition?


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Off-Topic: Wish me luck on the SHSAT next week...
> 
> On-Topic: I have a question (yes i ask a lot of questions) i signed up 2-4 and magics. what if i sign up for OH and don't pay that $1.50? Will I have to pay $2 at the competition?


 
What do you mean $1.50? To add an event at the competition, you will have to pay the at-the-door price. If you are adding an event online once you've already registered, I would send you an invoice for the event $1, plus an additional $1 fee for not doing it when you registered in the first place. Either way, it'll cost you $2.


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh, a reminder! Registration closes on Friday evening. If you're coming, make sure you pre-register so I can add your name to the guest list at the competition. Otherwise, you will most likely have to pay to enter the Science Center!

If you received an email from me today, it means that your registration was incomplete (unpaid). After registration closes, I will delete all unpaid registrations. If you didn't pay, when you show up on November 5, you will have to pay full price.

If you are having trouble registering (especially if you are having trouble paying because you already tried to register and it won't let you pay), let me know. Once registration closes, you're on your own.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 24, 2011)

I just registered. It'll be nice to see some of you all again.


----------



## danthecuber (Oct 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> Cutoffs will depend on the number (and speed) of competitors registered and thus will not be decided until closer to the event.
> 
> BLD will, however, have a single time limit of 10 minutes or less.


 
Will the cutoffs be posted soon?


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Will the cutoffs be posted soon?


 
They will be posted after Registration closes. As I've stated before, cutoffs will depend on the number (and speed) of competitors registered. Until these numbers are known, I do not want to post cutoffs. This way, I do not have to change existing cutoffs. I will post them once and they will be the cutoffs.


----------



## Bob (Oct 24, 2011)

Did you know there is a facebook page for this event? o O

I didn't.

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=247043378648251


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Bob said:


> Did you know there is a facebook page for this event? o O
> 
> I didn't.
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=247043378648251



GRRR.. I can't view it. No tengo un Facebook.


----------



## Bob (Oct 25, 2011)

Registration will close in like 3 days. If you haven't paid, and you don't pay before Registration closes, if you attend the competition you will have to pay higher registration fees IN ADDITION TO paid admission into the science center.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 25, 2011)

I thought competitors didn't have to pay admission...

EDIT: wait, only for people who don't pay online?


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 26, 2011)

Just paid, see you guys there!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 26, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> I thought competitors didn't have to pay admission...
> 
> EDIT: wait, only for people who don't pay online?


 
Bob gives the museum a list of people to let in for free. That way random people can't just say "I'm in the competition" and get in for free.


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 26, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob gives the museum a list of people to let in for free. *That way random people can't just say "I'm in the competition" and get in for free.*


 
lol.


----------



## Bob (Oct 28, 2011)

Registration closes at midnight.


----------



## Bob (Oct 29, 2011)

...which is now less than 2 1/2 hours away!

EDIT: Registration is now closed. See you Saturday!


----------



## Hershey (Oct 30, 2011)

Bob, will you be selling those packs of Maru lube like in Princeton?


----------



## brandbest1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Bob, will you be selling those packs of Maru lube like in Princeton?


 
That reminds me. Hopefully, I'll buy something cool from Bob's shop (hey that almost rhymes). Last time at hackley, i should've bought a crazy 4x4 1.

Competition's in a week. Can hardly contain my excitement.

Goals: 
2x2- sub-10 average (omg that's horrible)
3x3- sub-25 average (if not, then sub-30)
4x4- at least one sub-2 minute solve
magic-as if i care
m.magic- as if i care
OH- sub-- HEY I DIDN'T SIGN UP FOR OH
other goals: say at least one word to rowe hessler (lol)


----------



## cityzach (Oct 30, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> other goals: say at least one word to rowe hessler (lol)


 
um why? hahaa

My goals:
2x2: sub 5 average
3x3: sub 16 average, sub 14 single (been tryin to get this for the past 2 competitions *sigh*)
4x4: sub 1 min single, sub 1:10 average
OH: i have no idea what i avg, cuz i never practice, so lets say sub 50 average
magic: sub 1.30 average
master magic: sub 2.80 average, sub 2.4 single

if i get that master magic avg, i'll be 4th in the country. im already 4th in the country for mm single.


----------



## Bob (Oct 31, 2011)

No, I won't be selling anything. The LSC does not permit outside vendors.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 31, 2011)

Bob said:


> No, I won't be selling anything. The LSC does not permit outside vendors.


 
I vaguely remember last year... .

My only goals is a sub 14 average and a success in BLD (preferably around 1:15-1:20 tops).

Edit-wrong comp.


----------



## Hershey (Oct 31, 2011)

Bob said:


> No, I won't be selling anything. The LSC does not permit outside vendors.


 
Oh yeah... I remember now.


----------



## Bob (Oct 31, 2011)

Sales will resume in December. MIT and maybe the one that pops up before it.


----------



## EricReese (Oct 31, 2011)

Hm, probably too high of goals considering I don't cube anymore

2x2- sub 7
3x3- 16.x avg
4x4 sub 1:15 avg
bld- a success would be nice, but i'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Kian (Oct 31, 2011)

Bob said:


> Sales will resume in December. MIT and maybe the one that pops up before it.


 
Yeah when are you going to announce that?


----------



## Skullush (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, it's in 5-6 days. I guess I should practice.

2x2 - Sub-6.5 avg
3x3 - Sub-16 single, Sub-18 avg (I've done these before but beating my PB's seems unrealistic right now)
4x4 - Sub-1:20 single, Sub-1:30 avg
OH - Sub-30 single, Sub-35 avg
BLD - Sub-3:30 (Sub-3 maybe?)


----------



## Bob (Oct 31, 2011)

Kian said:


> Yeah when are you going to announce that?


 
Today @


----------



## Kian (Nov 1, 2011)

Bob said:


> Today @


 
Today is almost over!


----------



## Vinny (Nov 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> That reminds me. Hopefully, I'll buy something cool from Bob's shop (hey that almost rhymes). Last time at hackley, i should've bought a crazy 4x4


 
If you want to buy one off of me, I'd be willing to get rid of mine. I just don't use it much.


----------



## Vinny (Nov 1, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> That reminds me. Hopefully, I'll buy something cool from Bob's shop (hey that almost rhymes). Last time at hackley, i should've bought a crazy 4x4


 
If you want to buy one off of me, I'd be willing to get rid of mine. I just don't use it much.


----------



## Bob (Nov 1, 2011)

Kian said:


> Today is almost over!


 
and yet, I was true to my word.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 3, 2011)

2 more days, who's excited??


----------



## collinbxyz (Nov 3, 2011)

Not me, can't come... 

I'm looking forward to Bridgewater Open.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Of course, the competitiors of this competition are excited. the more logical questions is, Who's not excited?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 3, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Of course, the competitiors of this competition are excited. the more logical questions is, Who's not excited?


 
The parents


----------



## Bob (Nov 3, 2011)

That70sShowDude said:


> The parents


 
LOL. At least there's _something_ for them to do.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 3, 2011)

Bob said:


> LOL. At least there's _something_ for them to do.


 
my dad is just dropping me off so he doesnt have to pay the science center fee. (lsc is literally like 20-30 mins away from me)


----------



## bigbee99 (Nov 5, 2011)

Ugh, looks like I won't be able to make this one :/, guess I gotta wait for bridgewater


----------



## s3rzz (Nov 5, 2011)

^ been looking for you


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 5, 2011)

5 hours sleep Thursday and 4 last night. I can tell I'm going to do awesome, especially in BLD <_<


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 5, 2011)

3- minutes before i leave for nj, the exhilaration is building.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 5, 2011)

lawl i just woke up, im leaving at 8:30.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 5, 2011)

cityzach said:


> lawl i just woke up, im leaving at 8:30.


 
lol i forgot that you live 30 minutes away from me.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 5, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> lol i forgot that you live 30 minutes away from me.


 
lol, yea. see you there!


----------



## danthecuber (Nov 5, 2011)

No one ate Kian's cupcakes.


----------



## Bob (Nov 5, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> No one ate Kian's cupcakes.


 
I had quite a few of them.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 5, 2011)

Dang good comp for me. Slid into finals. Even with fails I got pb average. And 444 single pb. 1:01 with PP. Counting solves were 1:02, 1:16 and 1:23 lolol

222 average pb as well. Not shabby. Had fun. Oh and I'm glad I got 1:35.xx success too. Wasted 15 seconds fixing a corner comm mistake. Blagh. 27 memo from what I was told by people.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 6, 2011)

lolololololol. during the awards, there was a disappointed small kitten. who else would that be?

I epically failed in magics. at least i got a 20.93 single.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think more people should learn to preregister.

Ps, I love kians happy birthday song. Was exremely entertaining.


----------



## CubeLord (Nov 6, 2011)

Who won in 3x3 speedsolve?


----------



## cityzach (Nov 6, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> No one ate Kian's cupcakes.


 
i had one 

anyway, this competition was so blah for me. 

highlights:

2x2 single: 2.66
magic single: 1.09

thats it.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Nov 6, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ps, I love kians happy birthday song. Was exremely entertaining.



This. It kept slowly fading and fading away until there was an awkward silence.


----------



## Kian (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks to Katie, Tony, and Rowe for surprising me with cupcakes and a card and to everyone for signing it. I was very touched.

Oh, and to everyone for possibly the least convincing rendition of "Happy birthday" ever.


----------



## EricReese (Nov 6, 2011)

Happy birthday to you
happy birthday to you....
happy birthday to Kian
.....
.....


Anyway, did pretty bad in pretty much everything, to be expected when I don't pick up some cubes till the competition. I did break my pb single for 4x4 (1:14, lmao) but that is about it. I guess a highlight if you count me almost getting a success in BLD

BTW, can you provide the 2 first 2 scrambles for bld? I want to check where I went wrong on them...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 6, 2011)

CubeLord said:


> Who won in 3x3 speedsolve?



3x3: Rowe
OH: Rowe
BLD: Me
4x4: Dan
2x2: Me
Clock: Tim Reynolds
Magic: Ryan Cangelosi
MM: Ernie Pulchny


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's my 3x3 average from the final round:


----------



## EricReese (Nov 7, 2011)

Ha I am in that. I judge solves 2 4 and 5

Also, congrats Dan on the 4x4 times


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 7, 2011)

Kian, i couldn't resist but notice that you were wearing a pink shirt. As always, REAL MEN WEAR PINK!

happy birthday again! (lol so late)


----------



## Hershey (Nov 7, 2011)

brandbest1 said:


> Kian, i couldn't resist but notice that you were wearing a pink shirt. As always, REAL MEN WEAR PINK!
> 
> happy birthday again! (lol so late)


 
You do know that pink shirt was the shirt that a lot of cubers wore at world championships...


----------



## cityzach (Nov 7, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Ps, I love kians happy birthday song. Was exremely entertaining.


 


That70sShowDude said:


> This. It kept slowly fading and fading away until there was an awkward silence.


 


Kian said:


> Oh, and to everyone for possibly the least convincing rendition of "Happy birthday" ever.


 


EricReese said:


> Happy birthday to you
> happy birthday to you....
> happy birthday to Kian
> .....
> .....


 
I'm pretty sure I'm the one who started the birthday song  yes i know I'm amazing.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Nov 8, 2011)

Results are up for those who don't know.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 8, 2011)

i got the 3rd best 2x2 single in the whole competition


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 9, 2011)

i feel so unaccomplished-- 5th in magic. if only i hadn't +2'd that first solve!

on my first 2x2 solve, justin mallari asked me, "you use ortega?" (chime in, please)

thx again for the maru 4x4, zach!


----------

